# Which kind of feeder



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

What type of feeder do you all use?
That's one of the few remaining items that I've still got to get to be ready for my first hives next month. It seems that there are so many options, and I don't know what I don't know. Some designs have to work better than others. 

I have 10-frame, medium boxes.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am very new and won't be getting my bees until May. But I spent some time with a very experienced keeper here in northern WI just yesterday. He said the best thing he does is to take a clean new, empty paint pail. Poke about 6-8 holes in the lid with a small nail, pounding it from the inside of the lid to the outside (said this way is easier on the bee's tongue). He fills the pail with a liquid sugar mix, then places it lid down on top of several pencils placed on top of the frame top bars. He places an empty brood box around this, then the inner cover and lid. The bees can then crawl under the paint pail and drink thru the holes. This gentleman has been raising bees for over 60 years, so I'm listening to what he is saying. He also said a you can do the same with a mason jar. Hope this helps.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

For spring feeding only, a front feeder will work, and is cheap. The rest of the year, it may induce robbing.
The best all year feeder is the top feeder. You can see both here:

http://beezneedz.com/product-category/fdr/

Ford Zoo
If the bees can get past your friend's feeder during a flow, they will hang comb from the lid before using the frames. Then you have a real mess. It will work fine when there's no flow.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have always been a feed the bees inside guy my self. I started with frame feeders but quickly found a lot of bees will drown in them unless modified. that mod I did was use screen stapled to a float but today they sell them with what I call ladders.

Second year I went to pickle jars and 2 gallon plastic pails. Both got free one from a pizza shop and the other from a bakery.

I drill 1/16 inch holes in two rows across the lids just enough to cover the slots in the intercover.








Just for show and tell.



I finally got around to make some hive top feeders a few years ago that have floats I like a whole lot. they hold just over a gallon of syrup and are easy to stack for storage. With the glass jars you have to worry about breakage and the pails don't stack as well.


















 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I've been thinking the top feeder with floats, myself. That is the kind (other than entrance feeders) that the supply house I got my hives from sells.

I like the idea that I can house it inside a super and keep it out of the elements and strapped in to the hive if I feel the need to use straps. 

Thanks.


----------

